# Premiership 20-22 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 18, 2008)

What do you think about West Bromich against Manchester city
Very hard to predict but I lean on city.


----------



## danyy (Dec 21, 2008)

god damned ...
Man City screwed me up for 120 euro...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 21, 2008)

danyy said:
			
		

> god damned ...
> Man City screwed me up for 120 euro...


Didnt think you bet so much 
Or you bet in Eurofootball ?


----------



## danyy (Dec 21, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> danyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant i would win 120 ;/
i bet 4 euro...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 21, 2008)

danyy said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, V Eurofootball li ?
Sluchva se, na men edin pyt taka me izdyni edin ma4 za hilqda. Mojesh da si predstawish...


----------

